# Looking for a rural getaway



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

During June OH and I have some time for a few days of holiday. I really would like to stay somewhere rural, no further south than Castelo Branco, but near mountains or a nice area of safe water so our dogs will get a well deserved bit of fun, too. 

I've mentioned Castelo de Bode but OH says it's really not safe for the dogs and because one of us is a non swimmer if something happens. We went for a day trip to a Geopark near Stª Maris de Feira last year, but can't stay or camp. Was lovely!

Any ideas?


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

blackirishgirl said:


> During June OH and I have some time for a few days of holiday. I really would like to stay somewhere rural, no further south than Castelo Branco, but near mountains or a nice area of safe water so our dogs will get a well deserved bit of fun, too.
> 
> I've mentioned Castelo de Bode but OH says it's really not safe for the dogs and because one of us is a non swimmer if something happens. We went for a day trip to a Geopark near Stª Maris de Feira last year, but can't stay or camp. Was lovely!
> 
> Any ideas?


Dont forget there is always up north, Portugal & Spain two destinations for the price of one


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

blackirishgirl said:


> During June OH and I have some time for a few days of holiday. I really would like to stay somewhere rural, no further south than Castelo Branco, but near mountains or a nice area of safe water so our dogs will get a well deserved bit of fun, too.
> 
> I've mentioned Castelo de Bode but OH says it's really not safe for the dogs and because one of us is a non swimmer if something happens. We went for a day trip to a Geopark near Stª Maris de Feira last year, but can't stay or camp. Was lovely!
> 
> Any ideas?


I know plenty of people that let their dogs and kids swim in castelo do Bode, quite safe, very calm still water with lots of good access and sandy beach areas as well as all the normal aquatic centres and marinas. nice and warm too


----------



## mrforja (Apr 3, 2011)

blackirishgirl said:


> During June OH and I have some time for a few days of holiday. I really would like to stay somewhere rural, no further south than Castelo Branco, but near mountains or a nice area of safe water so our dogs will get a well deserved bit of fun, too.
> 
> I've mentioned Castelo de Bode but OH says it's really not safe for the dogs and because one of us is a non swimmer if something happens. We went for a day trip to a Geopark near Stª Maris de Feira last year, but can't stay or camp. Was lovely!
> 
> Any ideas?


*Hi, our dog used to love it in and around the Castelo do Bode, there are so many coves and hide away areas to discover you could spend many holidays there and never see the same place twice*


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the Castelo do Bode votes...OH is now over ruled 5 to 1 (us 3 here and the 2 dogs!) :clap2:

:eyebrows: In the 3 years I've lived here, I've not yet been, so I think OH has a cultural duty to expand my PT horizons as well.


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Well now - that "battle" has been won, so I'm charged with the task of finding somewhere to stay that will also accept 2, 4yr old, very well behaved Spaniel girlies and their hooman counterparts. Any good places that fit the bill in that area?


----------

